# FS: Tigrinus and Niger Catfish - updated



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

My last two fish in the tank are up for sale.

Tigrinus Catfish. Would love to keep this one but don't really have anywhere to accomodate him. Bought from Charles many months ago. Now about 7-8". If you power feed fish with things like fresh fish, they will grow alot more quickly. I don't overfeed my fish and let them grow slowly. I think it keeps them alot healthier and also replicates more of their natural state. Fish don't eat daily. Looking for $250.

Niger Catfish. Picked up from another BCA member a few months back. This guy is pretty cool and will grow as fast as you can feed him. About 8-9" and fat. He comes out with the rest at feeding time. Niger was near impossible to get a pic of....so that's the best I could do. Looking for $60.

Bright lighting will make both of these fish hide so lower lighting is best and they are very active with moonlights. Both catfish on pellets so they are easy to maintain.

I'm open to reasonable offers. No trades though unless you've got a bunch of male haps/peacocks that would come close in trade value.

In the interest of getting these fish moved, I'm going to offer a special deal. If you take both catfish, I will let you have the Niger for free. Just make sure you can properly house him. $250 for both is a smokin' deal.

Thx.
Tony

Here's a couple pics:


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

tony that tig is a beauty!!!!

*drool*


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You want me to bring on Thursday? 



beN said:


> tony that tig is a beauty!!!!
> 
> *drool*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

funny guy ....lol

ill have to pass tony.

im sure someone is going to snatch this guy up quick!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i was going to take the tig , but once again myrtle the turtle would snack on those beauty trailers , and i would never wanna damage a fish like this !! 

damn i need a bigger place for more tanks ...lol

same reason why i dont have any rays yet ... doah !!





beN said:


> funny guy ....lol
> 
> ill have to pass tony.
> 
> im sure someone is going to snatch this guy up quick!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

That's my old niger catfish. Looks really good still. It's hard to come across larger tigs here in b.c., sucks he is just a wee to small.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, the niger was yours and just alot bigger now. It was growing like crazy in my big tank. Comes out whenever I drop in food.



snow said:


> That's my old niger catfish. Looks really good still. It's hard to come across larger tigs here in b.c., sucks he is just a wee to small.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Monday morning bump!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated with special offer


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

thats an awsome deal I would pick up that tig if I didnt already have one..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

there a good size for my tank (i think) i can assess what i have at the end of the month as i dont want to go crazy on buying fish.. need to make sure i have want i need and not overstock.. dont want to loose out by being foolish


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sale pending on both cats. Thanks for everyone's interest.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold and gone! Thanks!

Mods please close.


----------

